# Steering Rack Problem?



## bandit123 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi, I have recently started to hear a light knocking noise on the front left hand side of my 2009 right hand drive coupe when driving slowly and steering to the right or left. I geuss the noise is there at all times but it can't be heard above tyre noise etc. Is this the dreaded steering rack problem or might it be the left hand CV joint. If it is the steering rack what are my options beyond paying a dealer a fortune to replace it? Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Knocking could well indicate suspension top mounts which are known to be a TT weak-spot


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi Bandit, same problem with mine. Bought my 2012 2.0ltr Quattro in March, a couple of weeks later I heard the knocking as you described....a mate said it sounds like CV. At least I have 12 months warranty, so will be giving Audi a call, after my hols. Let us know how you get on.
Paul


----------



## bandit123 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I somehow doubt my problem would be the top mounts as the knocking only occurs when steering to the left or right not straight ahead but I will check. If I am lucky it will be the CV joint but if it is the steering rack does anyone know of the potential cost options?


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Someone got there's done recently under an aftermarket warranty, think it was Blackpoolfc with the mint red v6 if you want to look for his posts


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

bandit123 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I somehow doubt my problem would be the top mounts as the knocking only occurs when steering to the left or right not straight ahead but I will check. If I am lucky it will be the CV joint but if it is the steering rack does anyone know of the potential cost options?


A broken CV joint typically manifestness itself while accelerating in a sharp corner. You'll hear a fast, speed dependent, rattle.

The top mounts are the bearings that enable the suspension struts to turn under a stationary body. Remember the whole strut including the spring turns while turning the steering wheel. So in straight ahead situations, the bearing does nothing and it won't make noise. You may see the spring judder while someone else turns the steering wheel. The spring should turn pretty smooth but if it doesn't the top mounts may be on their way out.

The rubber suspension stops around the shock absorber pistons can get a bit noisy too. They should then be lubricated with some silicone oil.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Got my rack replaced and you can only get it done at Audi as they have to do it on the main frame came in at £1489.38


----------



## bandit123 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for the further replies especially to TT-driver for the helpful advice he provided. I shall take a close look at the top mounts and hope that some silicone will do the trick. I certainly don't want to have to spend nearly £1500 as blackpoolfc did. By the way the local Audi dealer wanted £60 just to have someone walk out the showroom and listen to the noise. Is that normal?


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

My experience is that the dealer wants paying to diagnose a problem, and their hourly rate (last time I asked mine in Jan) is £119. We could debate all day as to how long it takes to break off, walk outside, talk to the customer, maybe take a test drive and discuss findings, then return to previous job. Half an hour may be a reasonable average?
OK if you have dealer warranty (which I have for 4 more months) but a real pain if you haven't.
That's why so many use independents or non-franchise Audi/VAG specialists, as they display better customer relationships.


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

FYI regarding price. I've just been quoted for a new rack today. Parts + labor inc VAT was £1,582.73 for me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

chestnutree said:


> FYI regarding price. I've just been quoted for a new rack today. Parts + labor inc VAT was £1,582.73 for me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Jeez !!!


----------



## bandit123 (Dec 16, 2012)

I think I have been lucky. I tried the possible fix of applying silicone to the top mounts as suggested by TT-driver. Although it did take a while for the silicone to penetrate and do its job the noise seems to have gone away. I hope that is it fixed. Many thanks to TT-driver.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

You're welcome!

I'm keeping my fingers crossed now that the noise stays away. But since silicone brings improvement, your steering rack might still be OK.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

As I also suggested-top mounts.

I thank you


----------



## bond70 (May 20, 2015)

Hi, I got the same problem. Could you tell me where you put the silicone ?

Is it over here ?










Thank you!


----------



## Dreago (Apr 3, 2014)

I had a knocking/grinding noise when turning at slow speeds and it turned out it was the topmounts. Had them replaced and now no problem at all.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I had my top mounts replaced to cure a noise at low speed. It was more of a creaking, graunching noise though

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## poltergeist (Aug 8, 2016)

bond70 said:


> Hi, I got the same problem. Could you tell me where you put the silicone ?
> 
> Is it over here ?
> 
> ...


I'd be interested in knowing if this is the correct location, as I too have a knocking noise when turning. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## andy318is (Apr 26, 2012)

Anyone else suffering with this?

I've noticed exactly the symptoms described, I'm hoping for top mounts / a ball joint but can't help fear the worst!!


----------



## WallaceTech (Nov 3, 2013)

Anyone know if this is the correct location? I think mine are making a noise and would like to try the silicone route first. Also what silicone grease are people using?



poltergeist said:


> bond70 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I got the same problem. Could you tell me where you put the silicone ?
> ...


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Interested in specific area to grease-up as well. Mine is making a rubber on metal noise when I turn the steering wheel... and no, it doesn't come from the tires.


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

WallaceTech said:


> Anyone know if this is the correct location? I think mine are making a noise and would like to try the silicone route first. Also what silicone grease are people using?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Giving the thread a bump for a possible answer - I'm touching a piece of wood and saying I don't have this problem at the moment.


----------



## Over-x (May 14, 2017)

Same problem here:
- Knocking at very low speed at cobblestone (no need to turn)
- The steering wheel vibrates a little and feels light/vague.

It's a TT 8j from 2006 with only 90k km (18" wheels with brand new Dunlop Sportmax Tyres). Tried the recommended 1.8/2.2 bar pressure, but it's too low for spirit driving. Now on 1.9/2.3 bar. Anyway, the problem was already there.

Dealer says there isn't any problem, it's just the car is sporty/stiff.

Suspension test came clear.

Brought the car to an Audi specialist and he doesn't find anything. Got the top mounts replaced. Got the control arms replaced. Steering rack was adjusted. Replaced the old XL index tyres for the Y. Steering was aligned. The knocking is still there.

What's next? Steering rack?

Will solve it, or the car will be sold.

Any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

Mine's a 2007 8J. I eventually found the problem with my rack after changing top mounts and drop links using the following procedure:
- Get a mate sat behind the wheel with the engine running
- Carefully put your hand down on to the rack on the end of the bellows where it attaches to the rack body
- Get your mate to gently waggle the steering wheel; on mine you could feel a knock on the o/s.
I got an independent garage to change it and they tried to get a remanufactured rack but the first one was wrong and the second one had more play than the one they'd taken off so in the end I opted for a brand new Audi rack (2010 type) so it was just over £1000 in parts which included a modified steering rack loom.
It does appear there's a problem with the pre 2010 8J racks as mine was changed at 42,000 miles and I've heard of others being changed at less mileage than that. 
Good luck


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

My 2006 3.2 ,52.000 miles with the same knocking at low speed on uneven surfaces.
Its the steering rack that has plastic gears inside the 2nd gen ones.
2 options. Get a reworked 2nd gen rack with metal gears inside £295.
Get a 3 gen rack with a wiring loom and coding £1000 + coding required
Mine is going in next week to have the rack exchanged. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Over-x (May 14, 2017)

@cw955 
Thanks! I'll try it.

@HAWKS
Which one did you choose?

Here you find many options cheaper than 1000GBP https://www.buycarparts.co.uk/audi/tt-8 ... -gear-pump

Where do I find a reworked 2nd gen?

Here's a quick video of the knocking:


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

Western Power Steering ask for Gary. 01179 602 906
£295. They post out a reworked rack, you send back your old rack with a label from them.
12 months warranty.


----------



## Over-x (May 14, 2017)

Email sent. I'm outside UK, but let's see if they post it.

Thanks!


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

Did you get any reply...
I cant get mine booked in before the end of next week.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

HAWKS said:


> Did you get any reply...
> I cant get mine booked in before the end of next week.


Is it going into Luke's on Southbank Rd by chance


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

Yes indeed it is.
Luke said he had spoke to you.


----------



## Over-x (May 14, 2017)

HAWKS said:


> Did you get any reply...
> I cant get mine booked in before the end of next week.


Nop.. still waiting..


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

Ive been doing some research on the job of replacing the steering rack.Its thrown up some questions.
Sub frame stretch bolts, were to get them from?
Are the steering rack bolts stretch bolts too?
Any other bolts required for this job.?


----------



## nhs99v (Jul 18, 2017)

Resurrecting an old thread.

Had my 2013 TTS in for a brake and suspension check and mentioned that I was hearing a noise similar to top mount crunching noise, when doing a three point turn on a narrow road for example.

They found a loose bolt on the steering rack and evidence of mole grips on it previously.

Ive had it six months now and not been underneath it so knew it wasn't me. Anyway they tightened it up and seems ok but had to google it and now convinced I need to replace the steering rack.

At the very least, replace the bolts if they are stretch ones, etc - any advice, thoughts on what to do??


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

Bolts on the steering rack or bolts on the front sub frame.
Subframe bolts are stretch bolts, not sure about any on the steering rack.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Workshop manual says they are.

50NM plus 1/4 turn. (Steering rack bolts M10x70)

Going by the Manual virtually all of the bolts on this car are one time use only.


----------



## nhs99v (Jul 18, 2017)

qooqiiu said:


> Workshop manual says they are.
> 
> 50NM plus 1/4 turn. (Steering rack bolts M10x70)
> 
> Going by the Manual virtually all of the bolts on this car are one time use only.


Thanks guys.

I think the thing that concenrs me is that they saw evidence that someone had some mole grips on it.

is there a DIY or anyone know how easy/hard it would be to buy new bolts and simplay replace all of them on the steering rack?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Replace them one at a time and there won't be any problem. The middle of the rack sits in a little resess and having 3 bolts securing it won't dislodge it.


----------



## nhs99v (Jul 18, 2017)

qooqiiu said:


> Replace them one at a time and there won't be any problem. The middle of the rack sits in a little resess and having 3 bolts securing it won't dislodge it.


Brilliant thanks!


----------



## nhs99v (Jul 18, 2017)

qooqiiu said:


> Replace them one at a time and there won't be any problem. The middle of the rack sits in a little resess and having 3 bolts securing it won't dislodge it.


So I finally got around to ordering these bolts - plus another 9 or so following discussions with Barr_End - and got under the car today whilst up on stands for servicing and brake discs/pads DIY....

... and I don't have the bottom left red circled one shown here!! :roll:

So, will get them all in tomorrow and see how that works and whether it makes a differemce.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

There are 2 generations of steering rack. Early TTs were gen 2 with 4 bolts, later cars were gen 3 with 3 bolts. What year is your car?


----------



## nhs99v (Jul 18, 2017)

MT-V6 said:


> There are 2 generations of steering rack. Early TTs were gen 2 with 4 bolts, later cars were gen 3 with 3 bolts. What year is your car?


2013. That would make sense as I didn't think I could see any threads


----------

